# Dave's Donuts



## DaveInTheHat (Nov 13, 2011)

The pictures I too while I was building this are on my Fotki page: https://public.fotki.com/daveinthehat/davetown/daves-donuts/


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Great job. The Polizei on my layout will be over for one.


----------



## Homeless by Choice (Apr 15, 2016)

Very nice job.

LeRoy


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Nice weathering, Dave


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Great looking building. :thumbsup:


----------



## CF-DRG (Apr 13, 2020)

Love your structures.. If you can find a HO scale Homer Simpson coming out... That would be funny.. Maybe just for some photo shoots...


----------

